# Suggestions and Feature Requests



## joshwill80 (Nov 24, 2007)

Out of all the sites that list releases I've noticed that GBAtemp's list is updated sooner than others, and is also extremely accurate when it comes to GBA, NDS, and Wii releases. Don't know if these things are planned or not, but a couple of things I would love to see:

1. Downloading of Dat files to use in Rom managers such as GBArms, Rominator, OfflineList, etc.  Maybe an option to download the Dats in different formats to make them compatible with each major Rom manager?
2. A country filter here on the site, would be nice to be able to view only USA or Japan releases for example. Maybe make this an option that can be permanently set in a user's control panel?
3. An option to apply the country filter to the downloadable Dat. Having a Dat with only a certain country's releases could be helpful for Rom management.

I know that the downloadable Dat options would probably take a lot of work and might be a ways off from being completed, but how hard would it be to implement #2 in the near future?

Anyway, just some ideas.


----------



## Costello (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey,

thanks for the suggestions.
We had a few people requesting the same features. I know some guys who can get me scripts for #1 so it shouldn't be too long once I start doing it.

About #2 and #3, we'll see... we've got a huge list of features on the way so .. don't expect anything too soon anyway!


----------



## joshwill80 (Nov 24, 2007)

Good news


----------

